# How to introduce dog to unsocialized dog?



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Is there a method you would use to introduce a GSD puppy to an unsocialized house dog? Pom if it makes any difference. 

My family has an adult Pom but the dog has spent the majority of her life as a house dog and hasn't seen many animals. She seems a bit timid when she sees them on the street (probably uncertainity). 

Is there a good way to do the introduction? I'd like to be able to bring my GSD to see my family! 

I'm thinking of having my GSD in her crate, so the Pom doesn't feel threatened. Also as the Pom gets closer and looks at the GSD, to reward her with some treats. I'm not really sure what to do after...ie, after I let the GSD out, etc...

Thanks!


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

First off remember to STAY CALM. 
The best way I have found is to have them initially meet outside or on some kind of more neutral territory. Let the pom sniff and do her thing outside so it will hopefully not be as traumatizing. (This as least helped with my moms Chihuahua and my first dog way back when) 

Yes reward the pom for good behavior....if she calmly sniffs your dog then treat/click, whatever you do for her. Basically just lots of love for any good reactions the little one has. She needs to understand that this is a good thing and she's getting a new friend...not that she's just blatantly being invaded.

I also wouldn't let your dog have to much free run of the place until the pom is more use to her. Take her on a tour with the pom with you so that the pom will hopefully understand that you are the one allowing this dog in and that you have control over the 'new friend'. Keep your dog leashed to you for a bit if necessary.

Make sure the pom has her Safe Zone, as I call it. Just a place/bed that only she can go in that your dog isn't alloud so that she has a retreat of her own. 

As always all dogs are different and every situation is different but this is what has worked for me in the past with my mom's little shy girl and my big dogs. Now I'm not saying that my moms chihuahua has ever Liked any of my dogs, she seems to just tolerate them while they are around and then move on but she isn't scared of them and she doesn't mind them being there. She really just does her own thing like any queen of the household will. 

Just try and keep everyone calm and relaxed and remember to take it slow. I hope this helps


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah - I think the approach will be that the first meeting will only be a few hours in the house so it's nothing too long. I'll introduce them slowly although at some point, I'll need to let the GSD out so that's the part that I'm worrying haha. I'm sure the GSD will be super playful and go after the Pom...I'm just not sure how the Pom will take it.


----------



## ZeIzz (Dec 18, 2020)

Unleashed and sideways. Don't walk one into the other head on I mean. 

Don't have the dogs in a situation where they could feel trapped or anxious. Crated, leashed, held. 
This only promotes fight or flight, and when flight isn't an option...

Let them be dogs, some sniffing, some uncertainty. Some growling, maybe snarling but if you, and everyone else is calm, the dogs will figure it out. Try to make sure each dog has somewhere to escape to, maybe have each handler kneel with them when meeting so each dog knows where they can retreat to. 

I think your hunch is correct, GSD will be fine, Pom might not like it as much. I'd be all about giving treats for positive behaviour but I've not really ever been able to have a dog accept a treat in such a highly interesting environment.


----------

